# "Why INFPs are smart and pointfull..."



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi! 

I'm not typist or something this is just my conclusions:

They are happy all the time, cheerful, highly competent and of course very grounded, earthy, and open.

Lets begin with the happiness they all got… What the actual (Mercy, Maud!) is so right with them?? I mean, they're like geniuses, too!

Like what? Why do you always pinpoint emotions correlated with highly specific words? I can say hey to an INFP and they will know me inside out just like that! 90% of them runs for president, yes they does.

I don’t even need to give you sources because you all know that what i am saying is completely and utterly unfounded! People are weak and wont tell you this about me... INFPs intimidate me becuz i'm a troll , and I'm scared and need help... Don't believe anything I say...



I mean this is not only me tons of people i know IRL understand how great is INFP's and have same opinions as me


Please dont take this as insult or typism cuz im not trying to do that or be typist against other types that aren't as greatest as INFPs or that i am scared but i'm not really and INFPs are great!


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

http://http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/178305-why-infps-dumb-pointless.html#post4646410
haha i see what you did there


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, but now I understand the temptation to say the opposite. That guy said something rude and got a ten page thread; I say the exact inverse of it to be polite, and I get 1 page. Controversy sells; that was one of the points I was hoping to make for everybody who got indignant at that other guy. Each and everyone of you who replied (including me) forfeited their moral right to stand in judgment over him. It was only us who enabled him.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Kollenhausen said:


> Yeah, but now I understand the temptation to say the opposite. That guy said something rude and got a ten page thread; I say the exact inverse of it to be polite, and I get 1 page. Controversy sells; that was one of the points I was hoping to make for everybody who got indignant at that other guy. Each and everyone of you who replied (including me) forfeited their moral right to stand in judgment over him. It was only us who enabled him.


The other guy's thread was making an actual point. He says 'INFPs suck' and we all discuss it. Your thread is just saying 'I am smarter than the guy who made that other thread'. What is there to discuss exactly? Of course his thread was ten pages and yours is one page.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

This is the first time that I have experienced inverse trolling.

I must admit that had I not read some of your previous posts, Kollenhausen, [_which demonstrated your command of the written (English) language and a level of respect and maturity_] that I would be having an existential crisis at the moment, realizing that I don't relate to the INFP you had depicted in the OP of this thread. :tongue:


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Another one...

Please, I hate the attention.


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

Velasquez said:


> The other guy's thread was making an actual point. He says 'INFPs suck' and we all discuss it. Your thread is just saying 'I am smarter than the guy who made that other thread'. What is there to discuss exactly? Of course his thread was ten pages and yours is one page.


Based on some of the first guy's other posts, i think he was seriously bashing INFPs.

I can't speak for Kollenhausen, but I think he just wants to put some good press out there for INFPs, after they were unfairly attacked.


----------



## Girlinthedark (Aug 1, 2013)

Well what you said was true, we are quite awesome and intelligent (I do mean this in a genuine way). So thanks for stating the obvious


----------



## zombiefishy (May 12, 2013)

Oh you~ :blushed:


----------



## DustyWind (Dec 18, 2013)

Wait, "pointfull" is a word?! Why was I not aware of this!?


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

DustyWind said:


> Wait, "pointful" is a word?! Why was I not aware of this!?


Hey, who said that being an inverted troll was easy? Troll: Pointless. Inverted Troll: Pointfull. Would you like Pointmore better?


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Im FiNe said:


> This is the first time that I have experienced inverse trolling.
> 
> I must admit that had I not read some of your previous posts, Kollenhausen, [_which demonstrated your command of the written (English) language and a level of respect and maturity_] that I would be having an existential crisis at the moment, realizing that I don't relate to the INFP you had depicted in the OP of this thread. :tongue:


Inverse trolling is rare but important. It's an art form everyone should have a basic level of familiarity with.


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

11thNight said:


> Based on some of the first guy's other posts, i think he was seriously bashing INFPs.
> 
> I can't speak for Kollenhausen, but I think he just wants to put some good press out there for INFPs, after they were unfairly attacked.


I'm not 100% sure what I want, actually. I just saw his thread, and thought, "What if I turn it inside out?" And I am sorry if any INFPs were offended, although it looks like quite the opposite. I also thought at first that the troll couldn't really mean what he said because it was too absurd to be serious, but now I think he was after all... He must be a very confused guy. I don't believe he was an ENTJ. If he gets INFPs that wrong, then probably he was mistyped as well... and an NT wouldn't be that irrational.


----------



## DustyWind (Dec 18, 2013)

Kollenhausen said:


> Hey, who said that being an inverted troll was easy? Troll: Pointless. Inverted Troll: Pointfull. Would you like Pointmore better?


Urban Dictionary has SPOKEN: Urban Dictionary: Pointful


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

11thNight said:


> Based on some of the first guy's other posts, i think he was seriously bashing INFPs.
> 
> I can't speak for Kollenhausen, but I think he just wants to put some good press out there for INFPs, after they were unfairly attacked.


But when OP says things like...

_"They are happy all the time, cheerful, highly competent and of course very grounded, earthy, and open."

_...we all know that that's not true. It's like he's being sarcastic. So it's like, more negative press._
_


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Velasquez said:


> But when OP says things like...
> 
> _"They are happy all the time, cheerful, highly competent and of course very grounded, earthy, and open."
> 
> ...


Are you being sarcastic, or did you not read what the original thread that I inverted was about? 

Go back and read that first post in the 'INFPs are dumb and pointless" thread and you will get what I am doing here.


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

You made my day, @Kollenhausen, thank you for making me smile.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Velasquez said:


> But when OP says things like...
> 
> _"They are happy all the time, cheerful, highly competent and of course very grounded, earthy, and open."
> 
> ...


I dunno, I've seen some pretty happy INFPs. Just 'cause they have their own subjective ethical sphere, doesn't mean it's negative. It could be all glowy, metaphysical rainbows and fairydust, with pinches of joyful wisdom thrown in.

I mean, I think I saw an example of an INFP on youtube recently, and if correctly typed, looked only _slightly _less exuberant than ENFP cousin.

My mom's also a good example. If she were anymore enneagram 2, I would need some kind of hole to hide in, and a stick to prod at her, from her helping me with things and giving me compliments all the time. :tongue:


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Kollenhausen said:


> Are you being sarcastic, or did you not read what the original thread that I inverted was about?
> 
> Go back and read that first post in the 'INFPs are dumb and pointless" thread and you will get what I am doing here.


Yeah, I get what you're doing, but I'm saying that taking what he says and just saying the opposite of it as though _that's _true is just adding fuel to the fire for the reason that I've given. Like when you say 'INFPs are happy all the time and cheerful', that's not true, and everybody knows it. Obviously every INFP is different but on the whole they tend to lean more towards the sad end of the spectrum than the happy end. And there's nothing wrong with that, it just means that they are too smart/caring to put up with all of the bullshit in the world. It's not motivating to anybody to just start ascribing traits to them that they may not have, especially INFPs who probably care the most about whether you actually recognise them for _who they are_ or not.

I just can't work out what this thread is meant to achieve, that is all, because like I say it seems to circumvent considerations about what INFPs are actually like just to make a stand against the other thread, which I don't think is constructive.


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Velasquez said:


> Yeah, I get what you're doing, but I'm saying that taking what he says and just saying the opposite of it as though _that's _true is just adding fuel to the fire for the reason that I've given. Like when you say 'INFPs are happy all the time and cheerful', that's not true, and everybody knows it. Obviously every INFP is different but on the whole they tend to lean more towards the sad end of the spectrum than the happy end. And there's nothing wrong with that, it just means that they are too smart/caring to put up with all of the bullshit in the world. It's not motivating to anybody to just start ascribing traits to them that they may not have, especially INFPs who probably care the most about whether you actually recognise them for _who they are_ or not.
> 
> I just can't work out what this thread is meant to achieve, that is all, because like I say it seems to circumvent considerations about what INFPs are actually like just to make a stand against the other thread, which I don't think is constructive.


Okay, you make some good points. However, at least two or three INFPs have reacted positively to this thread, so I am going to lay those concerns on the table. Logically, it would seem like you are right, but for some reason the INFPs don't all seem to take it as you would predict.

No, the thread is not terribly constructive. It was a joke more than anything. I had some other reasons, but you don't seem to think those are especially good. 

I don't think I have actually known many INFPs in real life; they are pretty rare in the environment I spend most of my time in, so I have to go off of what is on YouTube. At least on there, I haven't seen much sadness or any of that stuff; I wonder if it might not be mostly hype.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

What makes you think I would ever deign to post in this thread?

For the opportunity to use deign in a sentence not once but twice?

Good point. I'll do it!


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

mushr00m said:


> nice? Pleasant. It just sounds kinda generic. And these are traits, are traits really appropriate to use in mbti types? And if so, which one's? Not an attack on your personal experiences but something here that explains some of the generic-ism even if in a positive way. Positive or negative, it still contributes to generalization in typology. Sorry, had to say because if we wish to genuinely improve the way things are, we need to start looking more carefully at what we are saying and what adjectives we assign to said type. *plz slap me now*


*slap*


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

FakeLefty said:


> Hi INFPs! You're very capable of compassion and aren't total assholes! :kitteh:


FakeLefty,

If you're going to imply that we are partially assholes, you could at least offer us a Jelly Baby. :wink:


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Although it is nice to see that arkigos has made an appearance in this thread—not only that but has deigned to do so—it isn’t necessary to have a philosophical argument to expand the volume of this thread to proportions beyond that which gave it rise.

No, there are other means equally capable of inducing said expansion, means as which I will now call your attention to, gentle reader, for ultimately we, the followers of this thread, have implicitly agreed with Kollenhausen that his lofty goal is one that is both noble and achievable. The simplest manner in which we may collectively increase this thread to breadth of 10 pages would simply be to act upon invitations of previous posters (not _posers_) for responses. Even a short response inhabits a fair amount of page area, the added effect being such that a page is quickly filled and thereby requires the existence of yet another page to come into being.


Another method—one which I am loathe to mention in this thread—is one which is more deceitful and conniving in nature, a base attempt of employing trickery and gross inflation, one that relies upon the end to justify its means. What is it of which I dare consider writing, that which taints my thoughts and repulses my Fi sensibilities? 

It is none other than the dastardly use of extraneous spacing (leading) and font size augmentation. This is a 

heinous act to be reviled. None could support its usage! Nay, even the valiant and powerful INTP mind would not 

deem to attempt to support such an abominable activity. 
:angry:

Let us swiftly flee all thought of that dread activity gentle reader and turn our thoughts to loftier delvings. That which can aid our brother Kollenhausen’s noble quest while in keeping with INFP sensibilities the most revolves around words and structure. Those of INFP depth are oft drawn to things poetic, the structure of which—the presentation thereof—can demand a preciseness in layout, a requirement of lineal length wherein to sweetly frame the meter and rhythm bubbling forth. This action of not positively using the area available (not filling the line with text before proceeding to the next) is not one of gameplay as in the concept previously disparaged. This action is by nature a profound authenticity and truth of character, an intrinsic part of the poem total. Defiling its form would be akin to presenting a person as a collection of parts, as though a pile of extremities, organs, torso, and head are the thing. 


Yes, these are but a few humble thoughts regarding methods and modes of our being true to the cause of inverse trolling, of helping a fellow PerC member achieve an end of good and loving and caring that would stand in opposition of the bad and spiteful and apathetic other post. What more can I write at this point than to summarize:
*verbosity and circumlocution are fun!  :tongue:
*[_No, that's not a subjective judgment. That's an objective fact._]:shocked:


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Im FiNe said:


> *slap*


Thankyou :kitteh:


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

mushr00m said:


> Thankyou :kitteh:


You're welcome.
Bitte.
De nada.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Im FiNe said:


> You're welcome.
> Bitte.
> De nada.


Ooh lala! Tres bien merci.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

mushr00m said:


> Ooh lala! Tres bien merci.


Could you give that to me in Danish, please? [_Ah, the language of Kierkegaard._]

Spasibo.


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

osina said:


> Yep, and maybe really through its complexity it doesn't work as well as it could.  It's like...placing more specific frames on human characters and ways of thinking who are complex and sometimes inexplicable as they are... I don't know, it somehow seems to not work sometimes.  Though the descriptions tend to be almost painfully true...
> 
> Perhaps it really can be traced back to my socionics type. As far as I have analyzed myself, I believe I'm an IEE. Have you seen similar characteristics in other IEEs..?  (maybe it's a bit of childishness that's still stuck with me like that..?)


No, I don't see a lot of IEE, but I see a lot of SLE. In fact, I'm conclusively sure you are SLE. How does that jive with your experience?


----------



## aniso (Aug 14, 2013)

Kollenhausen said:


> No, I don't see a lot of IEE, but I see a lot of SLE. In fact, I'm conclusively sure you are SLE. How does that jive with your experience?


How does that jive with my experience? Like, you are asking me...if I think I could be SLE? I highly doubt it.  Or are you joking about that?


----------



## zombiefishy (May 12, 2013)

Im FiNe said:


> *slap*





mushr00m said:


> Thankyou :kitteh:


Such beautiful friendship :blushed:

Makes me want to cry :crying:


----------



## Misguided Angel (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a very crushed infp wife waiting at home, thanks to that other thread. I think ill be bringing her some chocolate covered strawberries. 

Sent from my Event using Tapatalk


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

zombiefishy said:


> Such beautiful friendship :blushed:
> 
> Makes me want to cry :crying:


Bless you xD

:blushed:


----------



## zombiefishy (May 12, 2013)

mushr00m said:


> Bless you xD
> 
> :blushed:


Why thank you! I feel blessed~ :blushed:


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

zombiefishy said:


> Why thank you! I feel blessed~ :blushed:


Welcomez. And I feel blessed to hear that roud:


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

osina said:


> How does that jive with my experience? Like, you are asking me...if I think I could be SLE? I highly doubt it.  Or are you joking about that?


 Yeah...


----------



## RoseAlone (Feb 1, 2014)

INFPs are strange, because we (or at least I am) both the most insecure and the most arrogant people you can find. Like I may be a mess, but at least my mess is the most fabulous.


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

RoseAlone said:


> INFPs are strange, because we (or at least I am) both the most insecure and the most arrogant people you can find. Like I may be a mess, but at least my mess is the most fabulous.


So, you're proud of the complexity of your problems? Meaning that you have to spend an inordinate amount of mental energy coping? Long-term, that doesn't sound like a good survival strategy for the INFPs of the world. What will you do when the Apocalypse comes, and everyone is trying to survive on trash until the crops ripen?

Seriously, though, don't you think that as you get older and more mature this issue becomes just one aspect of your personality, instead of being the main one?


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

@Kollenhausen already up to six pages... not bad, not bad....


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

dulcinea said:


> @Kollenhausen already up to six pages... not bad, not bad....


I don't know; I feel like I secretly want it to die here so that I can reproach the people who complain about trolling in the future...


----------

